# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Aurora Goldeneye, reconnaissance UAV, Aurora Flight Sciences, Manassas, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Aurora Flight Sciences

Aurora Goldeneye on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

GoldenEye Light Tactical VTOL UAS

Published on Feb 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

GoldenEye VTOL Flight

Published on Feb 2, 2016

----------

